

NYC Helmet, I’m Giddy With Excitement - onreact-com
http://www.yankodesign.com/2009/08/26/nyc-helmet-im-giddy-with-excitement/

======
imd
According to <http://www.bhsi.org/guide.htm> :

"Most bike helmets are made of EPS foam with a thin plastic shell. The shell
helps the helmet skid easily on rough pavement to avoid jerking your neck....

Beware of gimmicks. You want a smoothly rounded outer shell, with no sharp
ribs or snag points."

I don't think a hat over a helmet is going to skid as easily as slick plastic.
Also, "Dark helmets are hard for motorists to see," and this helmet looks like
it only comes in black.

------
noss
Am I alone being very comfortable wearing screaming red colors when i bike
through traffic to get to work?

Camouflage green and grey do not seem like strikingly good color choices. They
wont even go well with the crimson red blood splat you'll leave under the
truck that turned right and didnt notice you.

------
blasdel
It's a lame skate helmet with a hat on top.
[http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2009/08/slow-and-steady-
tort...](http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2009/08/slow-and-steady-tortoise-and-
helmet.html)

